# I'm in NJ and looking for a tortoise to care and love.



## dechiaro91

Looking for a tortoise to adopt. If you are in New Jersey, Please contact me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise

welcome to the forum! the truth is people don't want to give a tort to a person they don't know. they best thing to do is tell us about your self, your experience with torts. explore the forum let us know you! also tell us what species you may be looking for and how you will care for this animal!


----------



## G-stars

I know of one very good breeder out in NJ.


----------



## Yvonne G

I think New Jersey is another on of those states that don't allow turtle/tortoise sales within the state. You should look up the laws of your state.


----------



## Russianuncletwo

Dechiaro91, did you ever get a tortoise? If not and you're in central Jersey, going across the bridge (by Trenton) a couple minutes past there on the Pennsylvania side to Petsmart by Oxford Valley Mall (by I-95 & Hwy 1) normally has Russian Tortoises, sometimes Greek (as you probably know by now, you can own but cannot buy turtles/tortoises in NJ.) Then you just get the $10 permit (within 20 days from NJ Div.of Fish & Wildlife) so make sure you get a formal receipt to copy (for the State of NJ) there w/breed and sex of the tortoise.


----------



## JerseyJay

dechiaro91 said:


> Looking for a tortoise to adopt. If you are in New Jersey, Please contact me.


Hi, I have a 76 pound male salcutta. I'm located in Burlington county, NJ


----------



## Russianuncletwo

JerseyJay said:


> Hi, I have a 76 pound male salcutta. I'm located in Burlington county, NJ


Do you have to give your sulcata up? I know a sulcata owner's neighbor in Middlesex County, a sulcata owner in Monmouth County but unfortunately only know three people period in Burlington County in your state but I can keep my ears open.


----------



## anamol127

Russianuncletwo said:


> Dechiaro91, did you ever get a tortoise? If not and you're in central Jersey, going across the bridge (by Trenton) a couple minutes past there on the Pennsylvania side to Petsmart by Oxford Valley Mall (by I-95 & Hwy 1) normally has Russian Tortoises, sometimes Greek (as you probably know by now, you can own but cannot buy turtles/tortoises in NJ.) Then you just get the $10 permit (within 20 days from NJ Div.of Fish & Wildlife) so make sure you get a formal receipt to copy (for the State of NJ) there w/breed and sex of the tortoise.


thank you sooo much I am now getting a tortoise! I didn't know that you couldn't get a tortoise in NJ, and lost hope until I came upon this forum and now I'm getting my male Russian tortoise! thank you soooo much!


----------

